# AKC Pedigree w/wrong info!! suggestions?



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

ok... Since I had Tico fixed, and he's too big to ever think of showing, it may be a mute point, but....

I just pulled out his AKC registration packet to so I can get his new microchip coordinated with his AKC CAR info. 

I started to look at his Certified Pedigree and notice the Dam & Sire DOBs don't match with the approx age the breeder said. The Dam is listed as 10-02 and Tico's mom was an older dog the breeder said was 10 or 11 years old. The Sire is listed as 05-97 and the breeder told me his father was a young boy - less than 2 years old.

Then, wondering what the CHLT after the Dam's name is. It's 'chocolate'. Tico's mommy (that I saw) was the same color as him - cream with some fawn on her back. And the Sire is listed as fawn & white, and I was told the father was blue. (He was not on site when I went to visit prior to buying him).

so... do I let it go, or report it somewhere? Following the sale, the breeder became a PITA and it took about a month of fighting with her to even get him registered in the 1st place - so don't think she will be any help in resolving this as a "mix-up". I guess when his registration first came in, I should have looked at it closer! 

Also, what does the DNA testing do for you? the Sire is listed as DNA. If I have Tico's DNA done, is that compaired to those previously tested on this pedigree?


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well first of all the DNA don't do anything for you unless you want to file a complaint with AKC. Then you have to pay like $500 to have your pups DNA tested against the fathers if the father is who is listed on the papers then you lose that money if it is not then I think I read a portion of it will be returned to you. 

As far the pedigree it does not have the dam and sires bate of birth on it. The 10-02 you are seeing after the name and number is the stud book which they are in. I just got Flowers puppies registration papers and in the litter owners section it says......
NOTE: The month and year printed after the AKC registration numbers identify the stud book in which the sire and dame are listed.not a date of birth.

If it were the date of birth Fudge and Flower would not even be born yet because I ordered litter certificates for each puppy and after their registration number is (02-06), so they wouldn't even be born yet lol. I am really glad you asked this question though because yesterday I was freaking out thinking they had all the wrong dates down, when I got all my papers yesterday, but thank god it has a paper with it telling what all the numbes mean with it.

P.S. The DNA number means that he has sired over 5 litters so after 5 litters AKC makes you have DNA testing done on a stud dog.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I was assuming the date was a DOB, but even if it's the 1st studbook listing, it wouldn't be right - since his father was only 2-3 years old & his date was listed as 1997! And the mother (so I was told) they stopped breeding her a couple years ago, and she had been their main bitch before that (prior to the 2002 date she has listed).
When I was purchasing Tico, all this background came up because I questioned them using such an old girl for breeding, and they said she was 'retired' (but apparently not fixed), and left in a playpen with this young boy who they had tried to breed the previous 2 seasons when he 1st was old enough & would not engage - so did not expect it to be a problem with them together.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

hmmm well I would say if you want to question it go to www.akc.org and send in a complaint. That is strange maybe AKC messed up but I would think that the litter owner would have noticed it unless she lied on her litter application. As soon as the litter owner recieves the papers she is suppose to look them over to make sure there are not any errors.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I sent my info & a copy of the pedigree to the AKC info e-mail address pointing out the discrepencies. I would understand if there was one or two areas that didn't seem right, but when the dates on both are so far off from what the breeder told me, and the colors *totally *different... totally fishy 

Hope I hear back from them with a suggestion.

here's what I sent them:


> I have noticed incorrect information on my chihuahua puppy's certified pedigree (attached for youre reference), and would like suggestions on what I should do.
> 
> I received the pedigree in the mail in early August, but didn't look that closely at the other dog's information - just verified my dog's name, number & DOB.
> 
> ...


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I still hadn't heard back from the AKC regarding the e-mail I'd sent them, so since I had the day off today, I called & spoke to someone there.
She suggested to order the DNA kit and if it doesn't match with the father's DNA (which they automatically do), AKC investigates. Other than that, there's not alot they can do, since it was the info the breeder supplied. But... she also noticed there are dogs out of the same litter on both sides of his pedigee.
So, if the dogs listed on his pedigree are truly correct, his family tree is more of a stump :shock:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

LOL I am sorry but the stump part made me laugh. I see nothing wrong with line-breeding as long as they are not too closely related. A lot of show breeders do this to keep the good genes. So I wouldn't worry about that at all. Are you going to order the DNA kit? If so please let me know how it turns out.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

It was very close - according to the akc woman. She'd said both parents were from the same litter - I'm not seeing that, but maybe she was refering to further back than Tico's parents. :dontknow:
When I get info back from the DNA, I'll post an update. Right now, I'm trying to get back into my AKC account to order the silly thing, and can't for some reason :?


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh my a brother to a sister? That does seem too close but your Tico looks very healthy and happy, and he is so cute.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

thanks  Besides being a _big boy_, the only 'defect' I know of is his front right foot naturally points outward - oh, and until I have them pulled next month, he still has his upper baby k9s smushed next to the adult k9s :?


----------

